# Quotes for today



## Caroline (Aug 5, 2009)

In Youth the absence of pleasure is a pain, in old age the absence of pain is a pleasure



Youth is wasted on the young


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2009)

A magician pulls rabbits out of hats. An experimental psychologist pulls habits out of rats.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 5, 2009)

steff09 said:


> A magician pulls rabbits out of hats. An experimental psychologist pulls habits out of rats.



This is brilliant, I had to read it a couple of times before I was sure I read it correctly...


----------



## Caroline (Aug 5, 2009)

A dog is for life and not just for Christmas

Age is all in the mind

Mind over matter, if we don't mind it doesn't matter


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

Life is like an onion , you peel off one layer at a time and sometimes you weep .


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 5, 2009)

steff09 said:


> A magician pulls rabbits out of hats. An experimental psychologist pulls habits out of rats.



Hmm I read it wrong at least twice!! Good stuff though, keep em coming


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 5, 2009)

Good things come to those who ... (to be continued)


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Good things come to those who ... (to be continued)



Hehehe love it !! patience is a ....... virtue


----------



## Caroline (Aug 5, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Good things come to those who ... (to be continued)



How do you keep an idiot in suspense? I'll tell him later...


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2009)

Caroline said:


> This is brilliant, I had to read it a couple of times before I was sure I read it correctly...



LOL yes does kinda make you look twice x


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2009)

Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 5, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Life is like an onion , you peel off one layer at a time and sometimes you weep .





steff09 said:


> Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.



Nice work ladies,


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2009)

A good relationship is like fireworks: loud, explosive, and liable to mame you if you hold on too long.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 5, 2009)

I think crime pays. the hours are good , you travel alot .


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 5, 2009)

You cant control everything. Your hair was put on your head to remind you of that.....

Friends are like chocolates.....it's whats inside thats special..

Time and Tide wait for no man.

Heidi
xx


----------



## vince13 (Aug 5, 2009)

steff09 said:


> Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending.



Stef, I love this one...if only I'd have known then what I do now.  Faith


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2009)

vince13 said:


> Stef, I love this one...if only I'd have known then what I do now.  Faith



yup ditto faith x


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

If you obey all the rules, you miss all the fun


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2009)

The life you have led doesn't need to be the only life you have


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2009)

Rules are like pie crust-made to be broken

laugh and the world laughs with you, cry and you cry alone

a trouble shared is a trouble halved

friends are the family we choose for ourselves

our families we are stuck with our friends we can choose


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Red sky at night shepherds delight,
Red in a morning sailors warning.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Fe 82 (Aug 6, 2009)

The best way to predict the future is to create it - Abraham Lincoln.
x


----------



## Caroline (Aug 7, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Red sky at night shepherds delight,
> Red in a morning sailors warning.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



DO you come from a seafaring family or live on the coast? There are a number of farmers in my family and our variation is red night farmers delight red morning farmers warning


----------



## Steff (Aug 7, 2009)

i also use this and say red sky at night shepards delight  red sky in the morning shepards warning


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 7, 2009)

"never apologise for showing feeling, when you do so you aplogise for the truth"

"sleep would relieve me of the misery generated having dragged myself through the day"


----------



## angel30eyes (Aug 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe love it !! patience is a ....... virtue



Virtue is a Grace
Grace is a little girl who didn't wash her.......


----------



## Caroline (Aug 7, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Virtue is a Grace
> Grace is a little girl who didn't wash her.......



face? Well at least it rhymes with Grace!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Caroline said:


> DO you come from a seafaring family or live on the coast? There are a number of farmers in my family and our variation is red night farmers delight red morning farmers warning



Hi Caroline....I Live right by the coast.......although my dad uses the one you do as he was brought up on a farm...When ne and my sister were growing up we had the best of both worlds...summer holidays...week at the coast..then week on the farm...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Caroline (Aug 7, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Caroline....I Live right by the coast.......although my dad uses the one you do as he was brought up on a farm...When ne and my sister were growing up we had the best of both worlds...summer holidays...week at the coast..then week on the farm...
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Sounds brilliant, living in London, it was always nice to have three weeks in the country visitng all the relatives, we even got to the sea side too. One of my memories is of one of my older (and seemingly more worldly then) cousins explaining about pregnant cows and milking.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Marry in Haste..Repent at leisure.

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 7, 2009)

When you get to the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hang on.

Friends are like shoes, you can never have to many.

I got lost in thought...it was unfamiliar territory.

I used to have a handle on life, but it broke.

Without stress, my life would be empty.

Because I'm your mother, thats why.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 7, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> When you get to the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hang on.
> 
> Friends are like shoes, you can never have to many.
> 
> ...



Love them !!!!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 7, 2009)

The grass is'nt  greener on the other side.

Dont start with me.....you will not win.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 7, 2009)

there is nothing better than a good friend ...... except a good friend with chocolate 

thats on my fridge door hehehe


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> there is nothing better than a good friend ...... except a good friend with chocolate
> 
> thats on my fridge door hehehe




Hahahahaha.....Ive got

I'd give up chocolate...but I'm not a quitter.

A balanced diet.....chocolate in each hand....

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 7, 2009)

What part of no do you not understand??

Just when I'm about to make ends meet, someone moves the ends.

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 7, 2009)

sasha1;
Just when I'm about to make ends meet said:


> Love it !!!
> 
> What about.... You'll always be my friend .... you know too much


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Aug 9, 2009)

This one is on Matthews T shirt today, he is busy watching telly and eating chocolate


*I tried to be GOOD but it got boring*


----------

